# Suche Barben Rezept



## klinki (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leuts,

Kennt nicht einer von euch ein gutes Rezept um Barben zuzubereiten? Ich hab´s heute mal mit grillen versucht. Dabei die Fische mit einer Öl/Knoblauch/Basilikum Sauce bestrichen.
War aber nicht so das Wahre.
Außerdem sahen die Fische nachher aus, als wären sie explodiert.

Ich kann ja viel....aber Fische zubereiten 

Früher haben das halt Mama oder Papa gemacht. Aber nu muss ich mich selber drangeben. Meine Freundin ist leider noch unbegabter als ich.

Macht´s mal alle gut!

der klinki


----------



## muddyliz (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#paste
Ich garantiere dir, du hängst hinterher in den Seilen.


----------



## klinki (4. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*

Danke für den Tipp!

ich will nicht undankbar erscheinen, aber ich hab´s net so mit eingelegtem Fisch. Räuchern hab ich noch nie gemacht. Was braucht man denn da so an Ausrüstung?


der klinki


----------



## Case (4. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*

Am besten ist Barbe im Wasser.
Die Barbe ist ein grätiger Fisch mit schlecht schmeckendem Fleisch. Schmeckt nicht gebraten, gekocht, oder gegrillt. Geräuchert solls eine Spezialität sein, kann ich nicht beuteilen. Sauer eingelegt stell ich mir auch nicht toll vor. Ist eigentlich die einzige Fischart die ich nicht esse. Glaub nicht dass man mit Barben ein Festessen zaubern kann.

Case


----------



## klinki (4. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*

@Case: Also, schlecht war das Fleisch bestimmt nicht. Jedenfalls besser als Brassen, Rotauge & Co. An Weissfisch schmeckt mir eigentlich nur Schleie oder (mittelgroßer) Karpfen besser.
Aber du hast schon Recht: das mit den Gräten ist ein Problem...


Gruß, 

klinki


----------



## muddyliz (4. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*

@ Case:
Geräuchert und zu Paste verarbeitet schmeckt Barbe super,
du hast kein Problem mit den Gräten
und es macht unheimlich satt (ist halt ne geballte Ladung Eiweiß).
Nur, es ist ne ziemlich langwierige Fummelei, das Fleich von den vielen Gräten zu lösen.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*



> geräuchert und zu Paste verarbeitet schmeckt Barbe super



auch als "Nichtpaste" schmecken die gute, habe erst letzten Samstag eine verputzt.. ganz eigener Geschmack... ich find die toll !!!!


----------



## The_Duke (5. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*

Barbe geräuchert ist wirklich fein! #6 #6
Kannst sie aber auch filetieren, enthäuten und dann zweimal durch den Fleischwolf drehen...zuerst durch die grobe Scheibe, dann nochmal durch die feine Scheibe. Die Gräten bleiben fast alle vor der Scheibe hängen.
Das durchgedrehte Fleisch dann wie Frikadellen zubereiten. 
Hier ein Rezept:

Zutaten für 4 Personen: 750 g Weißfischfilet, 2 Eier
1 Zwiebel, Petersilie, Dill, Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika
flüssige Kräuterwürze, 1 Priese Zucker, Margarine, Semmelbrösel

Zubereitung: Das Filet durch den
Fleischwolf drehen und mit den Eiern,
der feingehackten Zwiebel und den gehackten
Kräutern vermischen.
Mit Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer, Kräutergewürz und
wenig Paprika abschmecken. Soltte die Mischung zu saftig sein, einfach mit Semmelbrösel etwas binden.
Flache Frikadellen formen, in Semmelbröseln wenden und goldbraun von beiden Seiten braten.
Schmeckt einfach nur so,
oder mit Bratkartoffeln und einem frischen Salat.


----------



## klinki (5. August 2004)

*AW: Suche Barben Rezept*

@Duke: Genau! Nach sowas hab ich gesucht!

Danke.


----------

